# Alternative to power wash????



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

I am considering setting up a Valeting business together with my smart repair business and was curious to know if this would be a viable alternative to a pawer wash.
My unit has drainage issues and i reckon the other tennants would have a fit if i started powerwashing outside my unit


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That looks a great piece of kit.... hope someone chips in... having used such things as know a few do the interiors and engine bay.

Wast there a dry ice one one of the pros was looking at?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

try this link steam cleaner


----------

